# mini cows to trade



## bulls2 goats (Jan 20, 2014)

I have some mini cows I would like to trade for Boer goats or good milk goats. Must be from a clean herd. They are cross bred cows. Some are bred to the 2009 miniature bucking bull of the finals #33 Mr. Stetson and one is coming with second calf that is a daughter of Stetson. Call 402-669-2151


----------



## bulls2 goats (Jan 20, 2014)

Cattle are no longer available.


----------

